# Prenatal vitamins containing iodine and Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hello Mazv
i see your response to the same topic posted below...
i'm now having a panic. i know nothing of the iodine point you make. i don't have hashimoto's but i do have an underactive thyroid for which i'm on 100mcgms levothyroxine pd. i've been taking pregnacare which i've just checked contains iodine. what are the risks of continuing with these supplements? 
I took my trigger shot today and am on timed intercourse from tonight. 


Mx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't worry too much.  You will get a certain amount of iodine from the food you eat.
The point is that your body needs iodine to produce thyroid hormone and too much or too little can cause problems. So if you are on a settled dose of treatment and then your body is suddenly able to make more thryoxine your dose might not be correct.

The amount in pregnacare is lower than that recommended for pregnant women and low compared to the amount that would affect hormone levels. As long as you were not severely deficient in iodine before starting supplements then there is little risk.

If you are worried, have your thyroid function checked.


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

again thank you... i will get bloods done at my gp's


----------

